
Rabbit starvation - uwu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_starvation
======
ColinWright
A paper I co-authored about the possible optimal diet of late upper
paleolithic humans in the South West of France showed that the primary
constraint on their diet was fat. It was a long time ago, but as I recall the
prevalent meat was roe deer, and that's very lean. Solving the linear
programming problem for the nutrients showed that they needed nuts to get the
fat content.

~~~
fifnir
Any chance for a link? I have a friend doing research in roe deer and she
might find it interesting :)

(I did try to google it but didn't manage anything)

~~~
ColinWright
The paper doesn't contain all the details, and the paper is only available via
library loan or a scribd link. I'm checking to see what we said in the
published paper about fat content, but I suspect it won't be useful. It was
originally a paper presented at a symposium in Oxford in Feb 1985, and it was
not well received, so we didn't pursue the details.

I might be able to provide screenshots of the paper for your friend to skim,
but I suspect it won't be relevant. Email me - contact details in my profile.

~~~
fifnir
Ah thanks, I wouldn't want to inconvenience you it was just to tell her
something along the lines of : "Hey did you know roe-deer would be the main
source of protein for early hom(inins?)"

It's kinda sad how some not-so-old knowledge has essentially been lost already
(as in, if it's ungooglable it's practically lost)..

